# bum covers radiohead



## Peregrin (Dec 23, 2009)

i found this fucking around on stumbleupon.com... this is an amazing cover of radiohead - creep. i like this a lot... no really, its fucking beautiful.


----------



## Peregrin (Dec 23, 2009)

http://videosift.com/video/Homeless-Man-Daniel-Mustard-Performs-Last-Time-for-Radio

and some more... i dig this guy.

http://www.youtube.com/user/opieradio#p/u/8/nBj6ovXoYCc

there is a bunch more on the opie ant youtube channel... check it out, this dude wails!


----------



## Peregrin (Dec 23, 2009)

apparently they brought him in to interview him, for a homeless shopping spree or something of that nature. mustard brings up that he can play guitar, so they got him hooked up with a guitar, and much to there amazement he could jam AND sing.


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man (Dec 23, 2009)

Maybe it's because I'm kind of drunk, but that brought a few tears to my eyes haha...


----------



## Squid (Jan 1, 2010)

Pretty well do do bum, that Taylor guitar probably cost a pretty penny..


----------

